# Grizzly bandsaw parts



## swclark (Jan 6, 2013)

Need help finding the table trunnions for a 14" 1983 Grizzly G1019 bandsaw. Grizzly doesn't carry parts for the older machines?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Steve.

Have you tried CraigsList? for a non working machine to use for parts. Someone may have one with a dead motor.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As James mentioned Craiqs list. The question is is the saw worth the effort? I believe that it is a 3/4" hp saw so for a few hundred dollars you could buy a used saw of thei rating. If you have been using this saw all along then you probably are used to it. Try a new saw out and you will be amazed at the difference. Grizzly has made a lot of advancement in quality since the 80's but even at it's best there are better brands out there for the same price.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Dear Steve. How does one break a trunnion? If it is broken try a small machine shop and have them braze the cast iron (assumption for 1983) or if they are real good they can arc with cast-iron rods, if this is a machine you purchased in parts, have them make a couple of 1/2 moon brackets (check cost) and if it is to much put it back on craigslist and look at the new Grizzleys - much better quality than before and sale prices are great. Lastly, look at the manuals from Jet, Delta and Sears from the same period find the one with the closest design, epoxy wood blocks to the back side of the table and screw the different trunnions in place, after squaring the whole conglomeration.

There is always a solution, whether it is cost effective or not is a different issue

Good luck - Baker


----------



## swclark (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I got the saw for free and was just trying to make it work. Hate to trash it. I'll try Craigs List.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Grizzly Trunnion parts*

Hi Steve, Coincidentally I just broke the trunnions on my Grizzly G1019 yesterday! They broke when I was trying to move the saw and tried lifting on the table instead of the arm underneath it.http://www.routerforums.com/images/smilies/sad.gif
I placed an order a little while ago with Grizzly. Part number id P1019Z083 (an upgrade trunnion). Cost was $17.50 each and in my case I need two. You may also need the scale and pointer at $1.00 each. Part number P1019152 Scale, P1019153 Pointer. The scale is currently back ordered until Feb.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Steve, Just a follow up. You may have been mislead by the fact that they no longer make the G1019 but they upgraded after that model to a G1019Z for which parts are still available. I bought the dust collector chute for the Z and with some easy modification was able to install it on my older model in the same place they show it on the Z model.


----------



## swclark (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I found those parts awhile back but wasn't sure if they would fit the old machine. I'll place my order. Thanks


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good point from George. In addition, i've found on a few occasions that calling Grizzly may result in finding a few parts that show as discontinued on the web site but they have a few left in stock. I have two oddball casters that are supposed to deliver this afternoon that are a case in point. (i hope they are right!!)

earl


----------

